# Where has Azaleah been hiding?



## Azaleah (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey everyone! It's been a while and I miss you all! I know that this is completely pointless but I figured I'd let you all now what I've been up to. In the middle of June, I moved from Connecticut to New York, so it has been hectic packing and unpacking everything I own and settling my animals in to their new home. I also adopted a year old black and white tegu from someone nearby who had bought it from Bobby's stock. Pretty sure it is a male, and hes a pretty hefty boy, and very very friendly. Sadly, I have no pictures yet, but will get them soon!

I also got a tattoo of my favorite animal on my shoulder. As some of you may know, it would be a gila monster . Tell me how you like it.







That picture was taken only 3 days after the tattoo was done, so the bruising is all gone now and it looks MUCH better, I just don't have a cord to upload all my new pictures of it at my parents house (where I am currently visiting).

I am also turning 21 at the end of the month and for my birthday, my mother is buying me a gila monster . I went to my favorite pet store (or rather, "Herpetological Enthusiast Emporium") and found out they had 3 eggs incubating to be born in October, so I put down a deposit and my mom will be paying for the little guy once he's born and ready to come home . I am quite excited to say the least.

So other then that, how is everyone on here doing? I miss you all terribly.


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2008)

nice tat that fooled for me a second that artist did a great job


----------



## angelrose (Jul 12, 2008)

the city or the burbs ? nice tat, very nice.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 12, 2008)

The suburbs... I live in a suburban area of Yonkers, which is just north of the city.

And thanks for the compliment on the tattoo! I think he did a great job as well, and all I have been getting have been compliments on it.


----------



## Beazer (Jul 12, 2008)

I love those little buggers. 











-Jon DeLong


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 12, 2008)

wow thats an awesome tattoo!!your so lucky to be getting a gila monster! i would love to work with one.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 14, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> wow thats an awesome tattoo!!your so lucky to be getting a gila monster! i would love to work with one.



Hehe thanks! I can't wait! My parents are a little mad that I just spent 600 dollars on a blue tegu, so they are all like "no more gila monster", but I think they'll forget it and come around by October lol.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 14, 2008)

i wish my parents would buy me a gila monster. lol nice tat btw 8)


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 14, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> ZEKE said:
> 
> 
> > wow thats an awesome tattoo!!your so lucky to be getting a gila monster! i would love to work with one.
> ...



oh wow. that would suck if they dont get it for ya.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's a new picture of the tattoo all healed up nicely. No more bruising!


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 14, 2008)

thats sooo awesome looking!


----------

